#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-21
<Kilos> elacheche dont forget the meeting here wednesday night please
<Kilos> ill be in hospital for that op i think unless they postpone again
#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-22
<ariabbas> .
<elacheche> Morning Africa :)
<craigbrash> morning :)
<Kilos> wake up africa
<Kilos> hi pieter2627 hows things there lad?
<pieter2627> hi Kilos good good ty, and self sir?
<Kilos> just tired lad otherwise ok ty
<Dro__> hi Kilos elacheche pieter2627
<Kilos> hi Dro__
<Kilos> whats happening your side
<pieter2627> hi Dro__
<elacheche> Hey Kilos :D :)
<pieter2627> Kilos: when was the surgery?
<elacheche> Wassup :)
<Kilos> QA announce Meeting here tomorro night at 20.30 everyone
<QA> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> only on the 15th now pieter2627
<Kilos> ai!
<pieter2627> next month?
<Dro__> Kilos, discussing about dreams, with elacheche  :P you ?
<Kilos> ya everytime they just tes again and give you another appointment
<Kilos> what about dreams
<Kilos> Dro__ im still sleeping lots but should be better end of next month
<Kilos> stupid meds
<Dro__> hope you'll be better
<Kilos> i will dont worry then ill rock this boat again
<Kilos> i want to see everyone greeting everyone else every day
<Kilos> becoming friends not just contacts
<Dro__> yes! become friends! sing! dance! :P
<Dro__> by the way elacheche have a great voice
<Dro__> :D
<elacheche> lool Dro__ :)
<elacheche> Kilos, you still @ZA?
<Kilos> ya elacheche
<elacheche> Ok :)
<elacheche> Take care of yourself :)
<Kilos> oh yes i will, otherguys you guys will let my channel die
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> tell me about you guys dream theories
<Kilos> where are you azzenovic ?
<Dro__> in my land :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you must bring all your friends here Dro__
<Dro__> Kilos, ok i'll invite all my citizens
<azzenovic> hi I am from tunisia
<Kilos> cool azzenovic tunisia peps are getting more and more here
<Kilos> ai!
<Dro__> tunisians will occupy this country :P
<Dro__> i mean this channel*
<Dro__> lol
<Kilos> looks like
<Kilos> za still leads though
<Dro__> Kilos, do you have any statistics about the number of people using Ubuntu in africa ?
<Kilos> whew i had info but wiped my drine on pc playing wit dd command
<Dro__> lol
<Kilos> but on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa you should see most
<Kilos> some countries joined their whole loco teams
<Dro__> i see
<Kilos> the you could join their team and see all member i supposed
<Dro__> Kilos, thanks but i was looking for a statistics about the people who USE Ubuntu, not loco teams
<Kilos> there are many that are in lugs and most lug members use ubuntu for at least their servers
<Kilos> with ubuntu seeming to fade in africa buntu users joined the lugs
#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-23
<inetpro> are we having a meeting tonight?
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> anybody here for the meeting?
<perphil> yap
<inetpro> perphil: hi
<perphil> i`m new to this
<inetpro> sorry that I'm late
<inetpro> let's see if others can join before we start
<perphil> hi, i`m very that we have some place to see all african techs
<inetpro> perphil: where are you from?
<perphil> sorry...
<perphil> janilson from Cap Verd
<inetpro> nice!
<perphil> smal island in atlantico
<perphil> do you know anything about it
<inetpro> unfortunately no
<inetpro> perphil: have you seen the page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams ?
<perphil> in past its like portuguese where the first to land this island
<perphil> yes
<perphil> all of  my friends use windows
<inetpro> perphil: how many people on the island?
<perphil> half milion
<inetpro> interesting
 * inetpro trying to locate it on the map
<perphil> but you may hear about Cesaria Evora  famous singer in france
<inetpro> perphil: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ces%C3%A1ria_%C3%89vora
<perphil> yap
<perphil> i`m from biggest islind Santiago and it has nation capital
<perphil> have you see it on map?
<inetpro> ah, found it now
<inetpro> so do you use Ubuntu?
<perphil> started about 4 months
<inetpro> perphil: what do you do for a living?
<perphil> right now i`m doing webdesigner
<inetpro> nice
<perphil> just start to it, till now have to clients
 * inetpro happy to see a growing community 
<perphil> me too
<inetpro> sadly this place is very quiet today
<inetpro> unfortunately our resident oom Kilos is not very well these day
<inetpro> days*
<perphil> unfortunately
<perphil> why?
<inetpro> he's due for an operation
<inetpro> hernia
<perphil> ooh
<inetpro> as far as I understand his medications are making him very tired as well
<perphil> where are you from?
<inetpro> I'm from the south
<inetpro> down in South Africa
<inetpro> Pretoria to me more exact
<perphil> ok, nice
<inetpro> perphil: do you use twitter or other social media?
<perphil> twitter most for sites that ask for it for ads
<perphil> i closed my facebook
<inetpro> you can find me there as @inetpro
<perphil> but i m thinking about be more active on google +
<perphil> ok, what you do for in tech world
<inetpro> sysadmin jack of all trades and master of none
<perphil> good
<perphil> i dont speak english well
<inetpro> your english is not bad at all
<perphil> but i think you can understand me
<perphil> but i`m too slow on typing
<perphil> it
<inetpro> what is your home language?
<perphil> portugues
<perphil> and criolo
<perphil> some mix between that
<inetpro> perphil: Crioulo?
<inetpro> hi oom Kilos
<inetpro> where have you been
<inetpro> meeting night
<Kilos> hi inetpro and others
<Kilos> i had a hard day, sorry sir
<inetpro> Kilos: meet perphil
<perphil> hello kilos
<Kilos> b/p dropped to 72/48
<inetpro> from Cape Verde
<Kilos> hi perphil
<perphil> hi
<perphil> hope health improvements
<inetpro> perphil: oom Kilos is the man who started this project
<Kilos> it will ty, welcome on our channel
<perphil> thanks
<perphil> i`m very happy
<perphil> i was looking for this a long
<Kilos> thats good to hear
<Kilos> i like people to be happy
<perphil> Africa must come together at all layer
<perphil> nice
<Kilos> yes i agree thats why we started this
<Kilos> have you seen the site
<inetpro> Kilos: recheck the blood pressure
<inetpro> is that not a bit low?
<Kilos> i have 3 times already inetpro , its climbing after lots of slt
<Kilos> very low
<inetpro> yikes!
<Kilos> i battled to stand up even
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> salt
<Kilos> and i think my wireless card in desktop packed up, i had to bring my modem here
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> so not the best day ive had
<Kilos> but feeling lots better now
<Kilos> perphil have you seen our site?
<perphil> kilos: do not make too much effort
<Kilos> no im on my back with laptop on my knees
<Kilos> haha
<perphil> yes i was looking for logs and all
<perphil> lunchpad
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> spread the word
<perphil> i dont speak english right
<Kilos> no problem
<perphil> ok
<Kilos> we have french guys here as well
<perphil> nice
<inetpro> perphil: have you registered at https://launchpad.net/ yet?
<perphil> here i have just 2 friends tha is in blender project
<perphil> yes yesterday
<inetpro> please join the team https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa if you haven't
<Kilos> Dro__ why so quiet
<Dro__> Kilos, bored
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> was elacheche here today?
<Kilos> d4rk-5c0rp hi there
<inetpro> Kilos: it was very quiet in here today
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> guess I should try to be more active here as well
<inetpro> perphil: what client are you using for IRC?
<perphil> xchat
<inetpro> perphil: welcome to the team
<inetpro> now please join the mailing list on that page as well
<perphil> i have joined the team but i`m in pending approval
<inetpro> perphil: check your mail
<perphil> ok i`m in the AFRICA now
<Kilos> welome
<Kilos> welcome
<perphil> thanks
<perphil> my problem with ubuntu 14.10 is samba with virtualbox
<perphil> i have  read test a thosen tutos tricks
<inetpro> perphil: what is the exact problem you're having?
<perphil> but none works,
<inetpro> why use samba?
<perphil> as i use xammp i need to test sites on w7, xp, w10
<inetpro> ah, so you want to share files across platforms?
<perphil> and want to acess some progs on disck to install on windows guest
<inetpro> perphil: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<perphil> its dificult to forget windows
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> the more you use Linux the less you will want to see windows
<perphil> thanks will check now
<perphil> thats truth
<inetpro> wb elacheche_anis
<Kilos> wb elacheche_anis
<Kilos> tunisians are slack hey
<inetpro> you forgot about our meeting?
<Kilos> oh sorry nizarus
<nizarus> :)
<Kilos> haha
<elacheche_anis> Hello Africa :) :) :D
<elacheche_anis> I'm late! x) → I forget about the meeting x)
<Kilos> date eater
<Kilos> camel milk drinker
<elacheche_anis> hahaha Kilos :p :)
<Kilos> you need some brain food
<Kilos> eat fish
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> elacheche_anis meet perphil form cape verde
<perphil> haha kilos very entertaining camel milk
<Kilos> i dont know their main language
<perphil> crioulo
<elacheche_anis> Hey perphil :)
<perphil> hi elacheche
<perphil> guess, from tunisia ?
<inetpro> Kilos: Portuguese
<Kilos> aha
<perphil> elacheche: how camel milk taste?
<elacheche_anis> perphil: I have no idea :D Never drinked it :) It's just Kilos making fun of me :p
<Kilos> we dont have peeps from  mozambique here yet either have we?
<perphil> lol
<nizarus> perphil, just visit tunisia and you will know it
<Kilos> perphil i enjoy teasing people
<perphil> good, very entertaining
<elacheche_anis> +1 nizarus :)
<nizarus> Kilos, i'm from the sahel in tunisia so my main food is fish ;-)
<elacheche_anis> Kilos: You should come to Tunisia for your honeymoon ;) :) :D
<Kilos> fish is wonderful food
<perphil> but i think camel milk is not so bad
<Kilos> haha elacheche_anis too far man
<perphil> if y`re alone in desert and have not to eat it can help right?
<nizarus> perphil, neither kamel meet too :p
<elacheche_anis> You'll go to Australia :p Tunisie is not that far :p Tell her and she'll like the idea ;) :D
<Kilos> hahaha
<elacheche_anis> yeah perphil it can, if you find it :) :D And why you'll find me alone in the desert!  x)
<perphil> we have woman here?
<inetpro> perphil: at least one from france who's coming and going from time to time
<Kilos> not now but melodie from franc visits oftne
<perphil> elacheche: you know some times "dust storm "
<elacheche_anis> Euuuh, I know what's a dust storm.. I never been in one.. I never visited the desert anyway x)
<elacheche_anis> Kilos: no meeting for tonight?
<Kilos> iwas also late elacheche_anis
<Kilos> inetpro  did you have a meeting?
<elacheche_anis> OK.. Who's here :) I wanna talk to you about a little project that needs the help of AFRICA :)
<inetpro> Kilos: I never started it, no
<Kilos> ive been very slack, sorry, should have posted a reminder in the list
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> I was a bit late as well, to be honest
<Kilos> as soon as im in top form again iill start revving peeps
<inetpro> too much focus on the rugby world cup
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> see Japan got a bit of a hiding today
<Kilos> yeah i heard it on the news just now
<inetpro> perphil: do you guys play rugby on the Cape Verde islands?
<perphil> no
 * inetpro would love to see more african teams compete in the world cup
<perphil> its english influences
<inetpro> it doesn't have to be that way
<perphil> you know we are too closed to culture that is far far away from atlantico
<perphil> i dont mean in that way
<perphil> just trying to explain that colonization has for some way determined our culture
 * inetpro wonders how Samoa started playing rugby
<perphil> who is Samoa ?
<inetpro> perphil: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samoa
<Kilos> big guys from an island near australia i think
<inetpro> they are one of the teams competing the the current world cup
<inetpro> Kilos: near australia?
<inetpro> I guess it's all relative :-)
<Kilos> arent they down there somewhere
<inetpro> they are somewhere between nowhere and nothing in the middle of a big ocean
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i see old colony of new zealand
<perphil> does mozambique play rugby ?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> soccer peeps
<perphil> Angola?
<Kilos> most of africa is soccer mad
<inetpro> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Rugby#Africa
<perphil> i see that world english are more universal than other comunity
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> night all of you, sleep tight
<perphil> here in Cap Verd its dificult to get people to strike government
<inetpro> good night oom Kilos
<Kilos> perphil dont disappear hey
<perphil> nope
<perphil> i`m 19:15
<inetpro> perphil: I think he's trying to say that you should stick around here like every day from now onwards :-)
<perphil> ok
<perphil> but he went to sleep so early ?
<inetpro> it's 22:16 here
<perphil> ok, i used to sleep 00:00
<perphil> what about you feel asleep ?
<perphil> inetpro:?
 * inetpro is still here for a few minutes
<perphil> i think gone be alone here... mad
<elacheche_anis> I just sent an email to our ML perphil inetpro :)
<nlsthzn> sup all :)
<inetpro> wb nlsthzn
<inetpro> perphil: meet nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> thx inetpro ... was actually expecting more people to be lurking here...
<elacheche_anis> hey nlsthzn :)
<elacheche_anis> Check your inboxs guys :p
 * inetpro checking mail
<nlsthzn> hey elacheche_anis :)
<perphil> hello nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> hi perphil :)
<perphil> y`re going to be more minutes here right ?
<elacheche_anis> Ah inetpro ! I forget.. LP is too slow that the emails comes late the the MLs on LP x) My mail will take a couple of minutes to be in your inbox x(
<inetpro> I got it
<inetpro> sounds like an interesting project
<inetpro> perphil: did you sign up on the mailing list at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<elacheche_anis> Yep :) inetpro my email not in the public archive yet.. x)
<inetpro> nlsthzn: are you even a team member yet?
<perphil> waiting to mail get in the box
<inetpro> perphil: if you're not subscribed on the mailing list you won't see it
<craigbrash> my most sincere apologies
<inetpro> craigbrash: wb
<nlsthzn> inetpro, team member off?
<inetpro> nlsthzn: ubuntu-africa on LP
<inetpro> nlsthzn: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<inetpro> click on Join the team
<nlsthzn> doubt it... after a little "incident" I removed myself from most things ubuntu (even my IRC cloak is now unaffiliated)...
<perphil> inetpro: i am subscribed
<nlsthzn> I am actually running ubuntu now for the first time in months
<nlsthzn> but I will look into it and perhaps I signed up
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> nlsthzn: how's the little "incident" doing?
<inetpro> :-)
<nlsthzn> not what I was meaning :D
<nlsthzn> but that little incident is doing fine (except for the top two teeth seemingly wanting to come out both at the same time)
<inetpro> yikes! Another incident?
<inetpro> perphil: ah, I see you're a member of the mailing list as well
<nlsthzn> a story for another time perhaps ;)
<inetpro> elacheche_anis: I wonder how long it takes for a message to appear in the public archives
<nlsthzn> well it is nearing 1 in the morning... I will attempt to lurk here too :) good night all
<inetpro> good night nlsthzn
<perphil> good night nls
<perphil> inetpro: last message that i see is from Yossa
<perphil> From: Rodrigue YOSSA, 2015-09-17
<inetpro> yeah, I think it's all normal
<inetpro> the archives are probably generated once every half hour or even once every hour
<perphil> too slow
<inetpro> I think we should look at another altenative for our mailing list
<inetpro> anyway, time for me to go sleep as well
<perphil> inetpro: this time meeting is fair for all members since we have too diferent time zone?
<inetpro> perphil: nice talking to you
<perphil> ok me too
<perphil> good night
<inetpro> good night
<elacheche_anis> inetpro: Last time I mesured that it was 30min for the 1st mail in a thread.. And minutes for the rest of mails in the same thread
<perphil> elacheche_anis: good project, but i use 3g pen
<elacheche_anis> If you know someone with ADSL you can share the mail with him perphil :)
<perphil> here you must pay about 160 dollar for unlimited net subscrib
<perphil> :- (
<elacheche_anis> 160$/month?
<elacheche_anis> perphil: if you have the right to do it, you can put it @work.. I didn't put my probe @work because it's a 20Mb/s Optical Fiber, that will not help I think.. So I choosed to use my 4Mb/s home ADSL..
<perphil> would like to help, we are in the stone age like turts, its too expensive
<perphil> have to use net very racional, every bits count
<elacheche_anis> I know that feeling perphil.. We was in the same situation 8 years ago..
<perphil> as i do webdesign, waste more time on searshing new trends tutos free books
<perphil> Tunisia is in good direction, unfortunately extremism is a "stone in the shoes"
<elacheche_anis> extremism is a political issue in here.. They just turn it on/off when they'll need it or not..
<perphil> that behavior is in their over time, as people come together politicians will be ridiculous
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> Should go have some sleep..
<elacheche_anis> Goodnight guys :)
<perphil> good night elacheche  nice talk :)
<perphil> All Africa gone to sleep?
<perphil> hello nizarus
<nizarus> hi perphil
<perphil> are you from tunisia right
<nizarus> yep
<nizarus> and you ?
<perphil> west coast senegal, Cap Verd
<perphil> land of Cesaria Evora
<nizarus> so you speak french ?
<perphil> unfortunately no
<perphil> colinazed by portuguese
<nizarus> Ah ! no problem, my french is better then my english
<perphil> my english is bad too
<perphil> now in tunisia is about 02:00 ?
<nizarus> no we are in utc+1
<nizarus> so it's 00:30
<perphil> have installed inkscape yesterday on ubuntu 14.10, bu today refuse to start
<perphil> am new to ubuntu
<perphil> start use it for web dev
<nizarus> any error message ?
<perphil> nothing
<perphil> since last update on some librarys for security issues
<perphil> evince stop to function and now is inkscape
<perphil> but i`ve installed adobe reader 9
<nizarus> the update was done with no errors ?
<perphil> i think so
<perphil> i'm using metacity, because my pc is pentium 4 3.0 Ghz and an old ati graphics 128 Mb
<nizarus> try to launch one of them from a terminal and see if you got any error message
<perphil> ok
<perphil> look:root@bidido:~# /usr/bin/inkscape
<perphil> /usr/bin/inkscape: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpoppler-glib.so.8: undefined symbol: _ZN7GfxFont16getAlternateNameEPKc
<nizarus> bad point : using the desktop as root
<perphil> just sudo -s
<nizarus> you are not doing an administration task so no need to be root :/
<nizarus> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/inkscape/+question/262571
<perphil> am in the nodejs and xammp, and they need hight privilege
<nizarus> just 'sudo apt-get install libpoppler46'
<perphil> and im very lazy to always sudo, as my system is fresh new every am installing some new library
<perphil> and im very lazy to always sudo, as my system is fresh new every day i`m installing some new library
<perphil> so use i use sudo -s
<perphil> what you do in tech?
<nizarus> don't be lazy :)
<perphil> i`m more interesting in html5 javascript game dev
<perphil> it worked, have inkscape now, thanks, saved my day and lot of downstream bit
<nizarus> :)
#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-24
<nizarus> don't be lazy to ask duckduckgo when you have an error message :)
<perphil> good advice
<perphil> feel asleep, nice talk nizarus, good morning
<nizarus> good night perphil :)
<pieter2627> morning, sorry for missing meeting last night
<nlsthzn> irony that I missed both the ZA and this meeting by such small margins
 * nlsthzn needs to start paying attention
<craigbrash> all of us :(
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hmm...
<perphil> hi elacheche
<Guest96658> hello
<Guest96658> :)
#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-25
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<elacheche_anis> Hey Kilos :)
<craigbrash> hello :)
<Kilos> hi elacheche_anis craigbrash
<elacheche_anis> Wassup!! :) :)
<elacheche_anis> Kilos: read my email?? → https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-africa/msg00039.html
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i have before
<Kilos> whats changed
<Kilos> hi Cryterion
<elacheche_anis> I was asking you read it :p
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i did before and the idea is good for peeps that can have a pc online 24/7
<elacheche_anis> Kilos: You're right in everything, excepting 1 thing :)
<Kilos> what
<elacheche_anis> "the idea is good for peeps that can have unlimited Internet 24/7" :D
<elacheche_anis> When you want to join the project you can ask for a FREE little router that you connect to you unlimited Internet source :)
<elacheche_anis> No need for your PC :)
<craigbrash> but not everyone has unlimited internet :(
<elacheche_anis> I know craigbrash..
<elacheche_anis> As we need more RIPE PROBES in aFrica I though that I should ask you guys to help.. Maybe you can help :)
<craigbrash> i have fibre at home although not fixed IP will check your link :)
<pieter2627> elacheche_anis: does it require a fixed IP?
<craigbrash> Have joined and applied
<elacheche_anis> Oh great craigbrash :D
<elacheche_anis> No pieter2627, no need for afixed IP..
<elacheche_anis> It requires nothing! Just a 24/7 working internet.. Even the hardware they ship it pre-configured..
<elacheche_anis> I applied for a 2nd probe today to host in @work fibre..
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, where we can apply for a probe ?
<elacheche_anis> nizarus: in here → https://atlas.ripe.net/apply/
#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-26
<philipballew> hey everyone
<elacheche_anis> Anyone arround!
#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-27
<Kilos> hellooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-09-26
<elacheche> Kilos-: how are you today?
<Kilos-> hi there elacheche and the rest of africa
<Kilos-> im ok ty. actually not bad at all
<Kilos-> just get tired quick
<elacheche> Take care of yourself
<CraigZim> Hi Kilos- , elacheche
<Kilos-> hi CraigZim
<elacheche> Hell CraigZim
<CraigZim> o
<CraigZim> :)
<Kilos-> lol
<elacheche> Shit! Sorry CraigZim x(
<elacheche> Very very very sorry CraigZim
<CraigZim> ROFL
<Kilos-> hahahaha
<elacheche> x(
<CraigZim> elacheche, I am not the sensitive sort :)
<elacheche> It's about respect more than "sensitivity"
<elacheche> Salut youssouf :)
<youssouf> salut
<elacheche> do you speak English?
<youssouf> i speak english a few
<elacheche> That's what you need.. In here we basicly speak English, because not everyone speaks French or Arabic.. Je sais que cyrilb et Na3iL parlent Français aussi, mais je sais pas pour les autres..
 * Na3iL speaks a lot of languages xD 
<Na3iL> Hello elacheche youssouf
<youssouf> okay I can try but sometime i can do many faults
<elacheche> Anyway.. We are almost 24/7 here(even when we're sleeping).. You can stay here as long as you want.. If you asked a question and got no answer just wait for a few minutes/hours and someone should answer you :)
<youssouf> hello na3il
<elacheche> Hey Na3iL :)
<elacheche> Guys! Any one here from Senegal?
<Na3iL> glad to see more tunisians here :D
<elacheche> Na3iL: youssouf is from Senegal :)
<youssouf> the people of tunisian use more linux than senegalese people
<Na3iL> aw! my bad I saw the cloak and I assumed that the IP is from Tunisia
<elacheche> youssouf: based on our Wiki → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams#LoCo_Teams_List ← Senegal have an active team :D
<youssouf> OKAY I SEEµ
<elacheche> youssouf: they have a mailin list as well → https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-sn
<elacheche> Try to congtact them via the ML too :)
<youssouf> THANK
#ubuntu-africa 2016-09-27
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone :)
<elacheche> Mornign theShirbiny :)
<theShirbiny> elacheche, \o/
<elacheche> wassup!
<theShirbiny> playing with jenkins
<theShirbiny> I hote jenkins. I love jenkins.
<theShirbiny> hate*
<elacheche> lool.. I'm playing with it as well.. I like ansible more, but others like it, so I'm adding my playbooks as jobs to jenkins so others can use jenkins
<theShirbiny> I'm using ansible too!
<theShirbiny> git -> jenkins -> ansible
<elacheche> I have a job to build from svn using jenkins and I'll create an other to trigger the 1st one then deploy (grail build then deploy to tomcat)..
<theShirbiny> you're not using webhooks?
<elacheche> The team won't use a very automated process.. They like to deploy things on demond.. That's an other point that makes me hating Java.. You each time you wanna deploy sothing you need to create a war and deploy the whole thing again.. Not like other languages
<theShirbiny> make them, you're correct to automate everything you can, they're the ones in the wrong here
<theShirbiny> and believe me when I tell you, half automated solutions are hell
<elacheche> :D
<theShirbiny> elacheche, /j #jenkins if you need help
<elacheche> sure.. irc is my 1st place for getting help x)
#ubuntu-africa 2016-09-28
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone :D
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny CraigZim and the rest of africa
<theShirbiny> Hello Kilos :D
<CraigZim> Hello All
<elacheche> Kilos: How are you?
<elacheche> Kilos: :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: o/
<Na3iL> \o
<Na3iL> Kilos, :D
<pavlushka> Hey Na3iL , how are you? and how is it going?
<Na3iL> pavlushka, I am pretty fine ty :D as usual what about you?
<pavlushka> Na3iL: me going on a lunch break, that's it for now :p
<Na3iL> hahaha :D have a good time then
<Kilos> hi Na3iL elacheche and other peeps
<Na3iL> Kilos, \o/
<Na3iL> how are you there?
<Kilos> im ok ty lad. hows things there
<elacheche> Good Kilos :)
<superfly> hi Kilos
<elacheche> You are ok? pavlushka is worried about you
<Na3iL> good as usual, we are asking about you
<Kilos> ohi superfly hothings therews
<Kilos> crazy things happen here
<Kilos> type here and half goes to another channel
<Kilos> i have no idea which key is causing it
<Kilos> same with email. type half a sentence and the rest goes lines away
<Na3iL> aw, that sound weird a little bit
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> spend half my time fixing errors
<Na3iL> I know that feeling, when you fix errors and whatever reason you still have the same errors xD haha
<Kilos> hahaha
<superfly> Kilos: are you looking after yourself?
<Kilos> yessir superfly
<CraigZim> Kilos, the correct response is yes Mom!
<Kilos> haha
<elacheche> theShirbiny: Yo!
<elacheche> Sorry for disturbing, but I always like to have the openion of a senior :D Espacially when google gives you too much choices than what you really was looking for x)
<theShirbiny> me? senior? xD
<theShirbiny> I'm here now :)
<theShirbiny> elacheche,
<elacheche> I can say that I have limited server ressources and same for badwidth, I was looking for a lightweight cli based backup solution.. I find duplicity and starting reading about it, in my way reading about it I find rdiff-backup, attic and bup (seems to be in alpha stage).. So I was wondering what you tested and what you recommand
<elacheche> theShirbiny: senior compared to me :D :p
<theShirbiny> I have tested duply with s3 in production and duplicity with my stuff
<theShirbiny> but I'll be switch to https://github.com/borgbackup/borg starting next year, I'm hearing a lot of great stuff about it
<theShirbiny> duplicity will consume a lot of memory specially if you have a lot of small files
<elacheche> I see.. That's the kind of feedback that you can't find in the articles and the website :D
<elacheche> I'll explore borg.. I'm planning to create 2 backup servers.. One local and a remote one that way I'll have an other backup in case of a disaster.. So a lightweight fast solution is what I need..
<elacheche> You rocks theShirbiny thx :D
<theShirbiny> you're welcome :)
<theShirbiny> We had a proprietary backup system for a while, but it was very expensive
<theShirbiny> elacheche, /j #reddit-sysadmin
<theShirbiny> and please don't be that guy https://serverfault.com/questions/587102/monday-morning-mistake-sudo-rm-rf-no-preserve-root
<elacheche> theShirbiny: I'm always there, but they don't like my "dump" questions..
<elacheche> That guy is just kidding, no one use --no-preserve-root when rm a regular dir
<theShirbiny> who cares? go ask what you want and someone will answer you
<theShirbiny> yup he's trolling :D
<elacheche> :D
<theShirbiny> check this https://docs.aws.amazon.com/elasticbeanstalk/latest/dg/using-features.CNAMESwap.html
<elacheche> Nice doc! I may need that soon
<elacheche> I'm afraid to be like this guy one day x) https://redd.it/54vpy5
<theShirbiny> meh, I used to run gentoo + awesomewm everyday, but now I have to use windows/mac some times. it sucks but you have to get the job done :)
<theShirbiny> now I'm using gentoo, but I'm switching to ubuntu or fedora soon.
<elacheche> Why is that?
<theShirbiny> elacheche, I don't have time to maintain or worry about my computer breaking. last time I was late for a meeting simple because X wasn't working
<theShirbiny> simply*
<elacheche> oops x)
#ubuntu-africa 2016-09-29
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone :D
<Naeil> morning theShirbiny
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny and the rest of africa
<elacheche> Hello africa
<MarwenDo> hi elacheche Naeil ,
<MarwenDo> hello Africa
<Naeil> o/ MarwenDo
#ubuntu-africa 2016-09-30
<Naeil> Hello Africa \o/
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2016-10-01
<theShirbiny> elacheche, this is what we had for backups https://www.r1soft.com/
<Kilos>  and help with
<Kilos> night all of you
<Kilos> have a good day
<elacheche> thanks theShirbiny
#ubuntu-africa 2017-09-26
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2017-09-29
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> bad internet so will be in and out
<Kilos> you all keep well
<Kilos> hi takinbo welcome to ubuntu-africa
